# Verkaufe fast neue Logitech G15 Refresh für 25€!



## rider210 (30. Mai 2011)

*Verkaufe fast neue Logitech G15 Refresh für 25€!*

Hi Leute,
hiermit biete ich meine ca 3 monate junge Logitech G15 Refresh zum verkauf an.
Habe das Keyboard bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen und es nun seit ca 3 Monaten in nutzung.
Nun habe ich vor auf eine "kompaktere" Tastatur umzusteigen.
Die Tastatur ist in perfektem Zustand. Sowohl optisch als auch teschnisch und sieht aus wie neu.
Mir ist sie zu groß auf meinem kleinen schreibtisch und deswegen liegt der Preis bei schlappen 25€.
(ca 60 € neu bei amazon)
Versenden tuhe ich sie in original Karton und mit original Zubehör.
Bei Interresse oder Bildern PN an mich


----------



## rider210 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verkaufe fast neue Logitech G15 Refresh für 25€!*

Keyboard ist verkauft


----------

